# Fox X2 and heavy riders



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

So I’m currently at about 260 geared up to ride and I stand at 6’1”. 

Ive got an Ibis Ripmo v1 in an XL that I just swapped to an X2 shock. 

Even at the full 300psi max and 4 volume spacers I’m still over the suggested Ibis sag of 14mm(25%). 30% sag is also not achievable at my weight which is 16.5mm. 

At 300psi and 4 spacers, the max allowed, I can’t get better than about 20mm of sag. 

If I increase the psi to 320 I can get right at 16mm. 

But I’m unsure of breaking the recommended max psi. 

I know that fox definitely has a factor of safety in there with the max psi but with 4 volume spacers I feel like I’m pushing the boundaries. 

Any other big guys with experience in this area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I run the reaktiv at 300 and I'm the same weight. It's disappointing to hear your experience with the x2. I have the second biggest volume spacer in my reaktiv. I've seen an issue if the shock is low on oil it won't act right for anything. Check the oil volume.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

There’s other threads about this. It’s the way it is and not much you can do about it. Large negative volume shocks aren’t the greatest for us bigger guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

socalrider77 said:


> There's other threads about this. It's the way it is and not much you can do about it. Large negative volume shocks aren't the greatest for us bigger guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you mean.... how does a large neg volume shock work for lighter riders and not bigger ones.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

A larger negative volume requires more pressure. Just like how adding a megneg to a Super Deluxe requires a higher psi than stock.

I'm 215 lbs and run 285-290 psi and 4 volume spacers in my X2.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Fuse6F said:


> what do you mean.... how does a large neg volume shock work for lighter riders and not bigger ones.


The benefits of a larger negative volume still work for heavier riders in the sense that it makes the ride more plush, but the max psi ruins it because we can't get enough air in the shock to set correct sag. If the max psi in an x2 was 400psi instead of 300psi, we wouldn't have an issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> The benefits of a larger negative volume still work for heavier riders in the sense that it makes the ride more plush, but the max psi ruins it because we can't get enough air in the shock to set correct sag. If the max psi in an x2 was 400psi instead of 300psi, we wouldn't have an issue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly even 350psi would probably work. But 400 would be ideal.

I feel really bad for the real big guys. There is no way someone at 270+ is going to ride a dual suspension at this point. At least with Fox. Other manufacturers may be different.

SO I actually was able to get get to ~14mm of sag today. I pushed the shock to 320psi, equaled out the negative chamber, and removed 2 volume spacers.

After the equalization, the shock settled to about 305psi.

I did notice that I had more pedal strikes today Vs my DPX2, and that might be because of only 2 volume spacers. I'll put more in tonight and see how it feels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

ttengineer said:


> Honestly even 350psi would probably work. But 400 would be ideal.
> 
> I feel really bad for the real big guys. There is no way someone at 270+ is going to ride a dual suspension at this point. At least with Fox. Other manufacturers may be different.
> 
> ...


The dpx2 goes up to 350psi, it's just the x2 that's 300. Try with no volume spacers to see if that changes your sag, I've seen some curves that demonstrate what the spacers do and it looks like they dip at the beginning (more spacers = more sag at same psi as no spacers)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

guess i have to loose some weight


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> I've seen some curves that demonstrate what the spacers do and it looks like they dip at the beginning (more spacers = more sag at same psi as no spacers)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense.

I took out 2 spacers and was able to hit 14mm of sag at 305psi.

However, I think I need to add at least one more to help with bottom out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

ttengineer said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I took out 2 spacers and was able to hit 14mm of sag at 305psi.
> 
> ...


Though it's not ideal, you could always up the compression as well to help with bottom out.

Either way, it's going to be a trade off one way or the other for us big guys on that shock.

If all else fails, send it out to be tuned for your weight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

ttengineer said:


> Honestly even 350psi would probably work. But 400 would be ideal.
> 
> I feel really bad for the real big guys. There is no way someone at 270+ is going to ride a dual suspension at this point. At least with Fox. Other manufacturers may be different.
> 
> ...


A reaktiv can is small volume and 350psi and will work fine for 270. That's what I run at that weight. I use 300psi. Also use the second biggest volume spacer.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I was running the dbjj small negative volume can. I just swapped to the C7PK larger negative volume can. I'll report back in a few. I'm 260ish neked. So, prolly 280 dressed and watered up.


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> If all else fails, send it out to be tuned for your weight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who does custom tuning in these shocks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

ttengineer said:


> Who does custom tuning in these shocks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's talking about valving, not spring tuning, you can do a spring tune yourself by getting a spacer volume reduction kit. I've been doing that. I run the 0.95ci or the 0.8ci spacer inside my shocks.


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> He's talking about valving, not spring tuning, you can do a spring tune yourself by getting a spacer volume reduction kit. I've been doing that. I run the 0.95ci or the 0.8ci spacer inside my shocks.


I'm aware.

I was looking for the name of quality outfits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

ttengineer said:


> I'm aware.
> 
> I was looking for the name of quality outfits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at avalanche tuning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

there are a few places that do custom shocks just ouit side of vancouver BC


----------



## bigaloha (Jul 23, 2013)

running DPX2 at 335 lbs, I get the support I require, but I was never able to balance out on an X2 because of that 300 max


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

So is there a better rear Shock for us big guys to get... I am 340 and looking to get a Stumpjumper and get whatever rear shock I need


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

REL1203 said:


> So is there a better rear Shock for us big guys to get... I am 340 and looking to get a Stumpjumper and get whatever rear shock I need


It all depends on your bikes leverage ratio. 

Higher ratio bikes require higher PSI in the shock to work. Therefore if you have a low ratio leverage curve you have a better chance of running an X2 if you’re a bigger guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

ttengineer said:


> It all depends on your bikes leverage ratio.
> 
> Higher ratio bikes require higher PSI in the shock to work. Therefore if you have a low ratio leverage curve you have a better chance of running an X2 if you’re a bigger guy.
> 
> ...


I am looking at one of the non-carbon Specialized StumpJumpers, the comp alloy most likely since I was told to avoid the carbon frames. Do you have any recommendations for rear shocks for that one? 









Stumpjumper Comp Alloy | Specialized.com


Metal fans rejoice! The Stumpjumper Comp Alloy rocks on, with one of the most advanced alloy frames ever developed. From the frame’s asymmetrical design, taking in the refined suspension kinematics and all-new geometry, to a build kit that strikes the optimal combination of performance and...




www.specialized.com


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

REL1203 said:


> I am looking at one of the non-carbon Specialized StumpJumpers, the comp alloy most likely since I was told to avoid the carbon frames. Do you have any recommendations for rear shocks for that one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you weigh? 

The leverage ratio on a stumpjumper averages 2.76 (2.9-2.6) across the curve. 

Comparatively, I weigh 270, ride a Ripmo, run an X2 with an average leverage ratio of 2.68 (3.1-2.5). Im maxed out at 300psi in the x2 but run it at 310. I can only get 16mm of sag compared to the 14mm recommendation. With my DPX2 I run 355psi and get right at 14mm of sag. But I like the plushness of the x2 better. 

Unless you weigh more than I do, carbon is a great option if it’s in your budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

ttengineer said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> The leverage ratio on a stumpjumper averages 2.76 (2.9-2.6) across the curve.
> 
> ...


I am def a little bigger... 6'4, 335lbs


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

REL1203 said:


> I am def a little bigger... 6'4, 335lbs


You need a low leverage bike to have any hope for that working.

Low as in 2:1-2.3:1. 

And even then you are probably above the max that the manufacturer will warranty, some shops won't sell over 300lbs, for liability. You definitely need something overbuilt and strong. Really, you shouldn't be looking at FS bikes, you should be looking at a custom hardtail, to get the tubing gauge you need, put a reduced travel ZEB on it or something similar. It's possible you could go FS, like Waltworks, but at that weight, you need custom tubesets and a specific build to ensure enough strength. An off the shelf stumpjumper is a bad idea, not just from the frame LR, but the parts that come on it. This is not an impossible task, but it's not an off-the-shelf thing either. 

Divide the travel by the shock stroke to find leverage ratio.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah I'm 205 lbs and run 285 psi in my X2 on a bike with a 2.78 leverage ratio. It's going to be extremely tough (or impossible) to run an X2 on any bike for someone 300lbs+.


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

Jayem said:


> You need a low leverage bike to have any hope for that working.
> 
> Low as in 2:1-2.3:1.
> 
> ...


OK, help me out here.... What about this SC my local shop just got in in XL


https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/5010#geometry-and-sizing



For the life of me, I just cant figure out wheel travel and how to get it from just the listed Geo Specs... The Stock RS has 130 of travel, and the 5010 has a High and a Low setting which i think will help...

another option my LBS has is this IBIS Ripley AF in XL. 





Ripley AF - Ibis Cycles Inc.







www.ibiscycles.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

REL1203 said:


> OK, help me out here.... What about this SC my local shop just got in in XL
> 
> 
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/5010#geometry-and-sizing
> ...





https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/5010#geometry-and-sizing



Stroke50mm
Rear Travel:
130mm

130/50=2.6






Ripley AF - Ibis Cycles Inc.







www.ibiscycles.com





ShockFox Performance Series Float DPS with EVOL, 190mm x 45mm S/M: Light Tune, L/XL: Standard Tune


120mmRear Travel
120/45=2.66

Not only is that worse, but the 29er wheels are probably not a great idea at that weight. Smaller wheels are stronger.

GG Trail pistol
120/50=2.4

GG Megatrail 155
155/65=2.38

Foes FXR is 2.3:1

The lower, the better. Also, the heavier the intended use, the better, it has a better chance of holding up to your weight, frame AND parts. So Bikes like the Ripley and Trail Pistol are probably not the best to be looking at. 

What you need to be doing is calling up these companies, their tech reps, and asking them if they support your riding weight. You are probably going to get a lot of no's, but the better companies will probably be able to point you in some directions. Again, stock FS may just not be an option structurally (not even getting into if the suspension will work out). 2.3:1 does get your LR down pretty low though. That gives you a spring weight of around 500-550lb. That means your air-shock pressure should be reasonable. 

So there are frames that will be better suited to heavier people, with lower leverage. At 300lbs, even the GG is going to be probably a little too high.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

REL1203 said:


> OK, help me out here.... What about this SC my local shop just got in in XL
> 
> 
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/5010#geometry-and-sizing
> ...


"High and a Low setting" is just for the bottom bracket position and doesn't affect what you're looking for. I agree with @ Jayem. Make a list of 10 manufacturers and contact them for recommendations. If you don't get at least one or two good options, make another list. And don't rule out a hardtail to get you rolling. Also, consider including some of the smaller, custom companies like Reeb. They might be able to oversize/overspec some aspects of the build to get you something durable.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FAQ







waltworks.com





Something like this can probably do the LR you need AND the frame tubing/reinforcements you need.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

REL1203 said:


> OK, help me out here.... What about this SC my local shop just got in in XL
> 
> 
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/5010#geometry-and-sizing
> ...


Also note that there's an entire subforum here for Clydesdale riders. Maybe browse around there if you haven't already.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Clyde Ride said:


> Also note that there's an entire subforum here for Clydesdale riders. Maybe browse around there if you haven't already.


You are here.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> You are here.
> 
> View attachment 1950706


😜😳


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

330ish here, have run up to 10% over max pressure on both FOX and RS shocks with no I'll affects. At one time I had a McLeod on a RIP and required a lot less pressure. 

Been riding a 2018 Sentinel for about 3 years, can't recommend it enough for really big guys. Strong frame and low LR.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

At 300#+, you’re likely to crack/break off-the-shelf frames, eventually, no matter the LR. I do, and I weigh 250 loaded up to ride. But, if crazy-pricey customs don’t fit the budget, buy what you can afford and work on riding smoothly, keep the bike on or low to the ground, tune the shock for bottom out, not sag.


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> 330ish here, have run up to 10% over max pressure on both FOX and RS shocks with no I'll affects. At one time I had a McLeod on a RIP and required a lot less pressure.
> 
> Been riding a 2018 Sentinel for about 3 years, can't recommend it enough for really big guys. Strong frame and low LR.


I had been looking at the sentinel. Which version do you have? Alloy or Carbon? Which RS do you rub on it(and at what pressure)?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

REL1203 said:


> I had been looking at the sentinel. Which version do you have? Alloy or Carbon? Which RS do you rub on it(and at what pressure)?


Always had the FOX DPX2 on Sentinel. Run 360 psig. Aluminum, it's a tank but no issues so far. The newer sentinels are higher LR, but still lower compared to a lot of other frames.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

The new Fox Foat X (2021 model) requires 40psi less than the shock is replaced (dpx2 I think). I picked one up but haven’t mounted it on my Hightower. Waiting for bike to get here hopefully this week.


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone for all the help in the last week. I've been going back and forth with a lot of companies, but Transition and GG so far have been amazing. Transition has said there Sentinel in both Carbon and Aluminum would work, and that Aluminum might be just slightly better. They said to go with the Fox Float X. GG has said both the Trail Pistol and MegaTrail could work. There Carbon has no weight limit, and is WAY strong enough. Oddly though, they recommend the Rockshox Deluxe Select+ for a rider my size... I wasn't expecting that, what do you all think?


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’d go fox float X for the 40psi less needed. That’s a lot for a Clyde.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

REL1203 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help in the last week. I've been going back and forth with a lot of companies, but Transition and GG so far have been amazing. Transition has said there Sentinel in both Carbon and Aluminum would work, and that Aluminum might be just slightly better. They said to go with the Fox Float X. GG has said both the Trail Pistol and MegaTrail could work. There Carbon has no weight limit, and is WAY strong enough. Oddly though, they recommend the Rockshox Deluxe Select+ for a rider my size... I wasn't expecting that, what do you all think?


Good luck in your FS Search, Float X definitely might be the new king for Clydes, I'll let you know if it does run 40 psi less than a dpx2 pressure wise when I install one on my Transition Spur....shock arrives Wednesday. I've been running FS bikes since 2011, and my first check when interested in a frame is to check the bikes setup chart if they have one. If your 340lbs, you'll want something that runs at pressures close to bodyweight, so at 340lbs you'll be close to ~340psi. Fox Air shocks (dps/dpx2/float X) have max 350psi, Rockshox have 325psi max. One thing I have found is the low end dampers are hard to tune on Forks (Fox Grip/RS select dampers). I like to run Grip2 on Fox, RC2 (Ultimate) on RS. With their budget dampers I've found if you have small bump compliace there is no support and you blow through travel, w/ if you have support there is no Small bump compliance. I've never had this issue with high end dampers on any Fox or RS Fork. I've got a ton of experience on FS bikes, all the ones I've owned have worked great for me when i've been as high as 340lbs, and never listen to someone who says you can only ride hardtail.....they just don't know how to find an FS that works.


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

BigJZ74 said:


> Good luck in your FS Search, Float X definitely might be the new king for Clydes, I'll let you know if it does run 40 psi less than a dpx2 pressure wise when I install one on my Transition Spur....shock arrives Wednesday. I've been running FS bikes since 2011, and my first check when interested in a frame is to check the bikes setup chart if they have one. If your 340lbs, you'll want something that runs at pressures close to bodyweight, so at 340lbs you'll be close to ~340psi. Fox Air shocks (dps/dpx2/float X) have max 350psi, Rockshox have 325psi max. One thing I have found is the low end dampers are hard to tune on Forks (Fox Grip/RS select dampers). I like to run Grip2 on Fox, RC2 (Ultimate) on RS. With their budget dampers I've found if you have small bump compliace there is no support and you blow through travel, w/ if you have support there is no Small bump compliance. I've never had this issue with high end dampers on any Fox or RS Fork. I've got a ton of experience on FS bikes, all the ones I've owned have worked great for me when i've been as high as 340lbs, and never listen to someone who says you can only ride hardtail.....they just don't know how to find an FS that works.


It has more to do with leverage ratio than PSI though. Large riders need low leverage ratios to keep shock PSI low. 

Granted, having a shock that can perform well at high Pressure is great, and will open the options up for available well suited frames, but it’s still dependent on the leverage ratio. 

The FS bikes of days gone by were very low leverage ratio. Hell my first was a Y3, and even the next year when I got a Y22, had a shock that was body weight plus like 20psi. They also bobbed like hell and suffered from massive brake jack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

ttengineer said:


> It has more to do with leverage ratio than PSI though. Large riders need low leverage ratios to keep shock PSI low.
> 
> Granted, having a shock that can perform well at high Pressure is great, and will open the options up for available well suited frames, but it’s still dependent on the leverage ratio.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct, but any bike that runs near bodyweight in psi has a low enough leverage ratio to work, and (psi vs. BW) is easier to understand for someone than Lev Ratio. Any bike that runs at pressure well at above bodyweight does not work for really heavy riders period....which is why the OP is having issues with his IBIS. IBIS are one of the worst brands for big clydes...most frames working for riders no one more that 240-250lbs...since they run at psi's over +50psi above bodyweight and this number grows as bodweight increases which is why even Fox shocks w/ 350psi maxes don't work with really big cyldes. OP can probably get a DPX2 to work at 260lbs but if he was 300+...not much of a chance.... Leverage ratios can also be misleading...since Lev Ratio isn't constant....just an avg. 2 frames with the same leverage ratio could have completely different starting ratios depending on progressiveness which would change the starting pressure to achieve sag pressure. I have found that frames in the 2.6's I can typically get to work...I talk about PSI because most people asking the question doesn't know or understand leverage ratio's, If they did.....they wouldn't be asking the question. If the frame runs near bodyweight but frame is too linear...you change if through volume spacers or tokens.....bobbing and brake jack is why I don't recommend low-end dampers for big clydes either, you need more adjustments than just the Dial on the Grip or select Dampers to get suppleness and support... I've had 8 high end full suspension bikes and have never missed with a frame/suspension for a 340lb rider never even needing to go over max pressure. Everyone of them I was able to tune perfectly riding the rockiest jank I can find in California without the need to get custom tuning. You can always go with brands like FOES Racing...they still make bikes in the 2.3.-2.4 range but they use Downhill shocks on trail bikes to do it which will always make them pretty heavy bikes but strong.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah at 285lbs, I could care less what the bike weighs lol. Not like 3-5lbs makes a difference to me. 🤣 I’d take strong all day vs light weight.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Brules said:


> Yeah at 285lbs, I could care less what the bike weighs lol. Not like 3-5lbs makes a difference to me. 🤣


Yup pretty much....I can take a 5lb dump LOL. I will say that I just bought a Transition Spur the lightest bike by far that I've ever ridden. After beefing up the suspension...it's gonna be in the 27.5lb range and it really does pedal so much easier than my Enduro bikes...I just can't ride it in the same places....different tools for every job.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

That’s impressive at 27lbs! I’ll be at 32-35 probably with my carbon frame.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Brules said:


> That’s impressive at 27lbs! I’ll be at 32-35 probably with my carbon frame.


Spur is gonna be a 130mm front travel/120mm rear...just for long less technical days where I wanna get 20+ miles and +3k ft of climbing in...


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJZ74 said:


> Spur is gonna be a 130mm front travel/120mm rear...just for long less technical days where I wanna get 20+ miles and +3k ft of climbing in...


What's your build for the Spur to get it down to that weight? I've read some dudes getting those down sub 25, but they're twigs. Must be using DT hubs? Or Onyx Vespers? I'd also love to hear how still the rear end is. I was looking at a Scout, but was worried about stiffness and impossible to find. 

So instead of the Scout I just built up a pretty burly Mojo 4 and I got it down to 30.5 with pedals. Might go up a little if I swap to a longer dropper. 

My super burls HD5 is 32.5, which I'm stoked about since I'm running a Zeb, CCDBA and Derby DH rims laced to Onyx hubs.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

REL1203 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help in the last week. I've been going back and forth with a lot of companies, but Transition and GG so far have been amazing. Transition has said there Sentinel in both Carbon and Aluminum would work, and that Aluminum might be just slightly better. They said to go with the Fox Float X. GG has said both the Trail Pistol and MegaTrail could work. There Carbon has no weight limit, and is WAY strong enough. Oddly though, they recommend the Rockshox Deluxe Select+ for a rider my size... I wasn't expecting that, what do you all think?


I'm kinda stoked to read this. The only company that told me their frames would work when I was your weight was Knolly. Nobody else would even take me seriously. Too bad the stack heights on Knollys are way too short for tall guys.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> What's your build for the Spur to get it down to that weight? I've read some dudes getting those down sub 25, but they're twigs. Must be using DT hubs? Or Onyx Vespers? I'd also love to hear how still the rear end is. I was looking at a Scout, but was worried about stiffness and impossible to find.
> 
> So instead of the Scout I just built up a pretty burly Mojo 4 and I got it down to 30.5 with pedals. Might go up a little if I swap to a longer dropper.
> 
> My super burls HD5 is 32.5, which I'm stoked about since I'm running a Zeb, CCDBA and Derby DH rims laced to Onyx hubs.


Currently just a Stock large X01 build which was 26lbs stock. Swapped the Stock X1 175mm Carbon cranks to X01 170mm Cranks. and swapped the Oneup bars to Race Face Next R 35 10mm rise bars..... both a bit lighter. Suspension is a Fox 34 130 Grip 2 up front...if too flexy, gonna drop a 36 I have down to 130 which would add another .5 lb. Pedals are Crankbro's candy pedals. Only other upgrade I plan on getting is a set of wheels built in the next few months. Looking at Nobl TR32's w/ DT Swiss 240 EXP Hubs w/ CX Ray spokes. Strong and light... Stock wheels are 1700g, Nobls will be around 1400g seems really light for a clyde but the rims will be a lot stronger than the stock aluminum rims. Also running Tannus Armor Tire inserts to add stability and puncture protection. I don't plan on riding anything really chunky with this one since I have my enduro bikes for that. Just wanted to try something a bit different. Ride it at China Camp, Marin Headliands, parts of Skyline, Crockett Hills. Gonna go on my first proper ride tomorrow. Had to wait until I wrapped the frame.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJZ74 said:


> Currently just a Stock large X01 build which was 26lbs stock. Swapped the Stock X1 175mm Carbon cranks to X01 170mm Cranks. and swapped the Oneup bars to Race Face Next R 35 10mm rise bars..... both a bit lighter. Suspension is a Fox 34 130 Grip 2 up front...if too flexy, gonna drop a 36 I have down to 130 which would add another .5 lb. Pedals are Crankbro's candy pedals. Only other upgrade I plan on getting is a set of wheels built in the next few months. Looking at Nobl TR32's w/ DT Swiss 240 EXP Hubs w/ CX Ray spokes. Strong and light... Stock wheels are 1700g, Nobls will be around 1400g seems really light for a clyde but the rims will be a lot stronger than the stock aluminum rims. Also running Tannus Armor Tire inserts to add stability and puncture protection. I don't plan on riding anything really chunky with this one since I have my enduro bikes for that. Just wanted to try something a bit different. Ride it at China Camp, Marin Headliands, parts of Skyline, Crockett Hills. Gonna go on my first proper ride tomorrow. Had to wait until I wrapped the frame.


You're stoked and I'm jealous. I bought my Mojo to ride those spots. 

Might have to sell my Revel Rascal frame and build something lighter. Thing is a pig.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJZ74 said:


> Currently just a Stock large X01 build which was 26lbs stock. Swapped the Stock X1 175mm Carbon cranks to X01 170mm Cranks. and swapped the Oneup bars to Race Face Next R 35 10mm rise bars..... both a bit lighter. Suspension is a Fox 34 130 Grip 2 up front...if too flexy, gonna drop a 36 I have down to 130 which would add another .5 lb. Pedals are Crankbro's candy pedals. Only other upgrade I plan on getting is a set of wheels built in the next few months. Looking at Nobl TR32's w/ DT Swiss 240 EXP Hubs w/ CX Ray spokes. Strong and light... Stock wheels are 1700g, Nobls will be around 1400g seems really light for a clyde but the rims will be a lot stronger than the stock aluminum rims. Also running Tannus Armor Tire inserts to add stability and puncture protection. I don't plan on riding anything really chunky with this one since I have my enduro bikes for that. Just wanted to try something a bit different. Ride it at China Camp, Marin Headliands, parts of Skyline, Crockett Hills. Gonna go on my first proper ride tomorrow. Had to wait until I wrapped the frame.


And btw, the way you explain suspension makes a lot of sense, especially for newbies. There’s always work arounds, but good place to start.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> And btw, the way you explain suspension makes a lot of sense, especially for newbies. There’s always work arounds, but good place to start.


Thanks!


----------

